# Fly Chasing? is it bad?



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

My dog likes to chase flies and try to eat them. It's not OCD-like eventually he gets bored with it or catches them.... question is aside from the nastiness of my dog eating flies, is this unhealthy mentally for him? It seems to keep him entertained, and I use the fly swatter less . Is it something I should discourage?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I hunt flies with my dog, we make it a game. If I spot one I say "wanna kill that fly?" and I prowl around with her and swat at it to make it fly, then I kill it with a magazine, show her its dead body, and the game ends, she relaxes after that. Since we made it kind of a game the two of us participate in, she will stop after I lose interest usually - I don't think it will harm your dog unless he never catches them and gets really obsessive over it, thats when you kill tehm for him and offer up the dead body


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Not unhealthy. Just don't let them do it with bees. Fiona likely got stung by a bee she swallowed and that is how she got tonsillitis. Still chases bees, because there are more bees than flies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley does that all the time. He loves it!!


----------

